
An Open Source Push Notification Service Written with Rust - pimeys
https://github.com/xray-tech/xorc-notifications
======
pimeys
Our company decided to open source what we could and one of the now free
services is a system to send push notifications. It has served us for a couple
of years without that much maintenance. I hope somebody finds use for the code
and it could be a showcase how to use Rust in your company.

